# Some Specials - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (3/6/15)

We are busy clearing the shelves to make space for new stock.

Check out these specials!!!

*RDA'S AND TANKS*
Billow V1 - R350
Aqua V2 - R280
Geyser RDA - R190
Freakshow - R250


*Variable Wattage Devices*
Siglelei 150w - R1420
HB DNA 40W with Temp Control - R1400

Selected 12mg and 18mg on special now!!!

www.sirvape.co.za


----------

